# Sous Vide NY Strip



## lemans (Mar 10, 2018)

So I  found these beauties on sale at my local market.. They are prime and very nice. So I vac packed them with course salt, pepper and chopped garlic..
   SousVide at 131 for 3 hours and then I seared them off.  Awesome you gotta try this..


----------



## xray (Mar 10, 2018)

Looks good!


----------



## mike5051 (Mar 10, 2018)

Yum!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2018)

They look delicious!
Al


----------



## jvannghi (May 8, 2018)

Hey guys,

I must be blind but can't seem to find where to post a new message.

Can anyone tell me how sous vide is any better than an electric smoker at 130 or so for 2-3 hours wrapped in foil?

I realize sous vide temp is controlled more accurately but I would think electric smoker with temp probe wouldn't be hard to accomplish similar results.

On the fence for sous vide and the more I think about it, just doesn't seem much different than electric smoker.

Thx!


----------



## lemans (May 8, 2018)

Two completely different things.. with a Sous vide you can put a steak in it for 2 hours at 135 and it will be med rear and all you have to do is sear it.  But you can leave it for 5 hours and it will still be med


----------



## jvannghi (May 8, 2018)

What about putting in electric smoker or oven wrapped tight in foil at the same temp and time? Wouldn't that give a similar affect as long as the temp is consistent? 

Or smoke ribs for 3 hrs at the usual 220F, wrap in foil tight for 6 to 8 at160F? 

Thx!


----------



## dr k (May 8, 2018)

And the density of water more easily/quickly transfers heat to the meat and has no over shoots. Heating with less dense air and peaks and valleys of temps that average let say 131° you have cooked over your desired IT with an over shooting peak. When heating over 130° you can pasturize the steak as well for a certain duration and hold your perfect desired IT.


----------



## dr k (May 8, 2018)

jvannghi said:


> What about putting in electric smoker or oven wrapped tight in foil at the same temp and time? Wouldn't that give a similar affect as long as the temp is consistent?
> 
> Or smoke ribs for 3 hrs at the usual 220F, wrap in foil tight for 6 to 8 at160F?
> 
> Thx!


With ribs that is intact muscle not mechanically tenderized/punctured and rub having salt/sugar and or acids alcohol you can put the ribs in an oven above 140° (I don't know the min temp to cook at for intact meat) for 16 hours or whatever till tender but no bark and super juicy. Or sear after smoking/wrapping/cooking. This 40-140 in 4hrs guideline is about meat that is not intact.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/40-to-140-in-4-a-guideline-and-what-to-consider.270191/


----------

